# what about the fireflies



## campingforfun (Jan 5, 2008)

One thing I really miss in the summer when we are home in the city are the fireflies. I just love sitting around at night and waiting for them to come out when we are camping.

I could never figure out why they come out when we camp, yet we never see them in the backyard when we sit out in the dark. Maybe the city lights are too bright and they are there but we just can't see them.

It sure keeps the kids occupied, too, waiting to count how many they see each night.


----------



## popuptrailercamper (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh my kids love those fireflies. They talk about them all winter long. My kids are only 3 and 2 and we told them when they see the fireflies to make a wish.

They chase all over the camp looking for them at night and one comes into the camp, they get so excited. We never see them in the city either.

One of my little girl's first words was fireflies, although she doesn't say it like that. I think only her father and I know what she means.


----------



## campfire (Dec 31, 2007)

Yea friend kids specially like the fireflies ,these are really a sort of amazement for them . They really make the night scene very incredible .


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

The kids love to catch the fireflies, or lightining bugs s we always called them. They like to put them in a jar and watch them light up all night, and put holes in the lid so they can breathe. Ahh, to be a kid again.


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

Fireflies are enjoyed by the adults and children. I had them when we camped over the lakes at night. Or I even remember being in the forest at night and they'd come. My brothers constantly chased them, and hold them in their hands. In the city, right in Hampton, I have seen them at night. We have a large yards and lots of trees so they love it.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

I luck out to have lightning bugs (this is what we call them) in my back yard, and I live in a borough and everything.

My kids haven't been crafty enough to catch any yet, but they are getting bigger and faster, so I am looking forward to some glass jars with holes in the lid and little bugs that light up inside this summer!


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

That would be a sight to see. I wonder how long they live in those glass jars? Maybe you'll be getting some fireflies soon. It adds so much, and puts a smile on their little faces. At least they aren't afraid of them. Other kinds of bugs creep the girls out.:shocked:


----------



## glfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

When I was little we used to take the tail ends off of them and put them on ears. They make great glow in the dark earrings. It sounds disgusting now, but it was great fun.


----------



## kev (Jan 8, 2009)

Sitting around the camp fire watching the fireflys, that brings back some good memories.


----------

